# J Rockett The Dude (demo vid)



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

A great Dumble style OD pedal. Very versatile!

Cheers!
Kris


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Sounds great mate!


----------



## Shredneck (Jul 24, 2012)

TimH said:


> Sounds great mate!


Cheers! Thanks!


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Big telecaster...sound amazing !

Regards


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, that's a really good pedal.

Out of about 6 low/mid gain ODs I played in a shootout, this was my fave.


----------

